# 66 lemans Frame problem



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok I am starting my build frame off and noticed that the frame is lower in the rear passenger side. I leveled frame front to rear side to side and it is approx 1/2 in lower than the drivers side. It appears to begin at the lower control arm perches where it is about 1/8 in out of level. Is there a way to correct this?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Take it to a frame shop and let them straighten it out. Not very expensive if you have the frame already separated from the body.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

This is far more common than you would think. Pontiacs have a quirky weight bias that runs diagonally from the front drivers side to the rear passenger side. We have balanced cars on frame pin balancers and observed the run out to the passenger rear. Just one more reason a big horsepower Pontiac picks up the driver side front wheel at the strip. geeteeohguy is right it is an easy fix.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks I will take it to a frame shop, as I just ordered the mini tub kit from ABC performance can't wait to get started my ls2 just arrived aslo


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

are you located in Alaska? I bought a 71 Judge from Palmer AK


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

yes Im in eagle river just 30 miles away from palmer


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

you may have seen a tropical lime 71 Judge hanging around Palmer about 7 or 8 years ago. Original very tired Judge. It's now restored to new condition and lives in Huntington Beach Ca.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess thats where we get the GTO lean from. Tropical Lime is not a color i would pic but i saw one last year at a show and it was a stunning car with the multicolor stripes.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Tropical lime isn't a color that anyone picked in 71. This car was ordered by Alaska Sales and Service back in the day and I have a picture that a magazine editor gave me showing the same car sitting on the back lot looking like they were hiding it. He took the picture when he was in the military stationed in Alaska in 1971.I really like it now but wouldn't have ordered one in 71. At that time we all had copper tone and avocado appliances in our kitchens. Times have changed.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

I never saw it, you have any pics?


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah you can see a picture before and after it was restored on our website at Surfcitygarage.com go to the virtual tour button


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

I'll grab a couple pics tomorrow and post them


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

Will check it out thanks


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is the 71 Tropical Lime Judge from Palmer Alaska


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

SCG Pontiac said:


> Here is the 71 Tropical Lime Judge from Palmer Alaska


Thats a beautiful car


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks it was pretty rough when I got it but totally complete. Even still had the original build sheet on top of the fuel tank and one under the back seat.


----------



## Alaska GTO (Jun 20, 2008)

SCG Pontiac said:


> Thanks it was pretty rough when I got it but totally complete. Even still had the original build sheet on top of the fuel tank and one under the back seat.


Nice, sure wish I could spend more time on mine but I travel sometimes every week, paper work every night, plus working weekends right now to catch up. I think the place Im getting my wheels from is around you Boze wheels.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Boze Alloys are about 2 miles from our shop. Looks like you have a really good start just hang in there and work on it when you can before you know it you'll be on the road. These guys on this forum are a great bunch of guys to help keep you motivated when you feel the need for inspiration.


----------

